# Olaf Lindner antwortet: Angelverbote im Rahmen von NATURA 2000



## Anglerboard Redaktion (4. April 2018)

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Frage 4: Wie sieht die Strategie des Verbandes bezüglich der Verhinderung von Angelverboten im Rahmen von NATURA 2000 aus? Ist man hier auch bereit und gewappnet den Prozessweg zu gehen?[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Lindner: Wi[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]r unterstützen die Landesverbände sich gegen Angelverbote im Zusammenhang mit der Ausweisung von Schutzgebieten zur Wehr zu setzen. Die Europäischen Vorgaben zu Natura2000 haben keinerlei Intention Angelverbote zu erlassen. Die Schutzgebiete haben sich über viele Jahre mit der Hege und Pflege von Anglern und nicht trotz der Nutzung durch Angler entwickelt. Wir sehen keine generelle Rechtfertigung Schutzgebiete pauschal mit Angelverboten zu belegen. Die oftmals ideologische begründete Umsetzun[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]g[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]in den Bundesländern und auf Bundesebene, wie im Falle der AWZ (Nord- und Ostsee) sind die Ursache für das Problem. Dagegen kämpfen wir zusammen mit unseren Mitgliedsverbänden und schließen auch rechtliche Schritte nicht aus. Frau Hendricks hat zwei Tage vor der Bundestagswahl als letzte Amtshandlung die Verordnungen unterzeichnet und das Ganze wurde am Dienstag nach der Wahl bekannt gegeben. Im Anglerboard wurde dazu ja auch der empörte Brief von Minister Schmidt veröffentlicht. Anbei auch der Kommentar von uns dazu: [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]https://dafv.de/item/146-barbara-hendricks-und-das-verloren-gegangene-vertrauen.html[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## Franky (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Angelverbote im Rahmen von NATURA 2000*

Da würde ich gerne einmal kurz nachhaken - ist es nicht die Aufgabe eines Bundesverbands sich um länderübergreifende Angelegenheiten zu kümmern und sich die Unterstützung des/der jeweiligen Landesverbände zu holen, statt andersherum?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Angelverbote im Rahmen von NATURA 2000*



Franky schrieb:


> Da würde ich gerne einmal kurz nachhaken - ist es nicht die Aufgabe eines Bundesverbands sich um länderübergreifende Angelegenheiten zu kümmern und sich die Unterstützung des/der jeweiligen Landesverbände zu holen, statt andersherum?



Natürlich ist das seine Aufgabe und mit der Ostsee wurde ein Exempel für Angelverbote statuiert. Daher wäre es zwingend notwendig gewesen, dass der DAFV hiergegen klagt! Hat er aber nicht. Er lässt die Angler lieber im Rist hängen!


----------



## Franky (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Angelverbote im Rahmen von NATURA 2000*

Die Frage hätte ich auch gerne von Herrn Lindner beantwortet!


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Angelverbote im Rahmen von NATURA 2000*

Mich würde interessieren, WIE der DAFV die einzelnen Verbände unterstützt. Gibt es eine entsprechende Arbeitsgruppe? Gibt es Rechtsbeistand oder eine politische Strategie, um das einheitlich auf Bundesebene zu klären? Derzeit kocht jedes Bundesland sein eigenes Süppchen und niemand steigt durch. Die Managementpläne sind teilweise mehrere hundert Seiten dick und kaum zu durchdringen. Theoretisch ist eine Beteiligung zwar möglich, praktisch aber kaum umsetzbar.


----------



## u-see fischer (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Angelverbote im Rahmen von NATURA 2000*



Franky schrieb:


> Die Frage hätte ich auch gerne von Herrn Lindner beantwortet!



Das ist halt das, was an all diesen Informationen sehr schade ist. Herr Lindner gibt seine Antworten an die AB Redaktion und ich sehe hier leider keine wirkliche Diskussion bzw. keine Möglichkeit mit Hr. Lindner zu diskutieren.

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Angelverbote im Rahmen von NATURA 2000*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Das ist halt das, was an all diesen Informationen sehr schade ist. Herr Lindner gibt seine Antworten an die AB Redaktion und ich sehe hier leider keine wirkliche Diskussion bzw. keine Möglichkeit mit Hr. Lindner zu diskutieren.
> 
> Schade eigentlich.



Das ist Selbstschutz. Mit zu diskutieren würde Kompetenz voraussetzen. Gerade an dieser fehlt es aber im DAFV und zwar von der Präsidentin bis hin zum Personal. Daher wird sich Tibulski hier nicht mehr zur Sache äußern.


----------



## u-see fischer (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Angelverbote im Rahmen von NATURA 2000*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das ist Selbstschutz. Mit zu diskutieren würde Kompetenz voraussetzen. Gerade an dieser fehlt es aber im DAFV und zwar von der Präsidentin bis hin zum Personal. Daher wird sich Tibulski hier nicht mehr zur Sache äußern.



Befürchte ich ja auch, wollte das nur nicht so direkt schreiben.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Angelverbote im Rahmen von NATURA 2000*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Befürchte ich ja auch, wollte das nur nicht so direkt schreiben.



Bei mir ist da die Zeit des Welpenschutzes vorbei.


----------



## Franky (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Angelverbote im Rahmen von NATURA 2000*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, WIE der DAFV die einzelnen Verbände unterstützt. Gibt es eine entsprechende Arbeitsgruppe? Gibt es Rechtsbeistand oder eine politische Strategie, um das einheitlich auf Bundesebene zu klären? Derzeit kocht jedes Bundesland sein eigenes Süppchen und niemand steigt durch. Die Managementpläne sind teilweise mehrere hundert Seiten dick und kaum zu durchdringen. Theoretisch ist eine Beteiligung zwar möglich, praktisch aber kaum umsetzbar.



Das wäre, wenn meine Nachfrage denn beantwortet ist, die 3. Frage "nach dem WIE". Vorher hätte ich gerne gewusst, WEN er denn noch unterstützt...


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Angelverbote im Rahmen von NATURA 2000*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> ...ich sehe hier leider keine wirkliche Diskussion bzw. keine Möglichkeit mit Hr. Lindner zu diskutieren.


Was hast du denn erwartet?
Das war von vornherein klar. 
Nur wer es sagte, wurde als "der übliche Miesmacher" beschimpft.


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Angelverbote im Rahmen von NATURA 2000*



Lindner schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]...
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Wir sehen keine generelle Rechtfertigung Schutzgebiete pauschal mit Angelverboten zu belegen.
> Man lese sich diesen Satz mal langsam laut vor.
> Geht es noch ein bißchen weichgespülter?
> ...


Frau Doktors "viel beachteter" Kommentar.
Ja, so kämpft man gegen Angelverbote.
Ein Textchen auf eine HP stellen.
Sie wird stolz auf sich sein.


----------



## Deep Down (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Angelverbote im Rahmen von NATURA 2000*

Ich lese aus dieser Antwort nur das heraus, was andere vor ihnen erarbeitet, aufgezeigt und im Interesse der Angler für uns wahrnehmen. Das kann man alles im AB schon nachlesen!

Ich vermisse völlig eigenständige Ansätze! Die Antwort stellt ein bloßes Zueigenmachen dar!


----------



## u-see fischer (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Angelverbote im Rahmen von NATURA 2000*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn erwartet?
> Das war von vornherein klar.
> Nur wer es sagte, wurde als "der übliche Miesmacher" beschimpft.



Erwartet habe ich nichts. Bin aber für gute Argumente immer offen und lasse mich da auch gerne von überzeugen und hoffe auch immer, dass sich mein Diskussionspartner von meinen guten Argumenten überzeugen lässt.
 Leider ist bei einer derartigen Einbahnstraßen Information keine Diskussion möglich und ich kann mit meinen (ev. guten Argumente) auch niemanden überzeugen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Angelverbote im Rahmen von NATURA 2000*

keine Ahnung wer dieser Olaf Lindner ist, aber reicht es nicht einen Thread für diese Person aufzumachen? Oder ist der wirklich so wichtig?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Angelverbote im Rahmen von NATURA 2000*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wer dieser Olaf Lindner ist, aber reicht es nicht einen Thread für diese Person aufzumachen? Oder ist der wirklich so wichtig?



Dies sind die Antworten des DAFV über den Pressesprecher Olaf Lindner. Insoweit geht es es hier nicht um Olaf Lindner, sondern um den DAFV.


----------

